# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  بقعة ضوء .. اجمل السكيتشات ...

## غسان

_بقعة ضوء .._ 

_المسلسل الكوميدي العربي رقم 1 ..._ 

_موضوع مخصص لوضع اجمل السكيتشات من مسلسل بقعة ضوء باجزائه السته ..._

_بانتظار مشاركاتكم ..._

----------


## غسان

_البدايه مع حميدووو ..._  



 





_بطولة .. عبدالمنعم عمايري واندريه سكاف ..._

----------


## غسان

_الكبير والصغير ..._ 





_بطولة .. باسم ياخور_

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلمو عمو غسان

كثير بحب المسلسل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _ 
> الكبير والصغير ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بطولة .. باسم ياخور_



بصراحه ابداااااااع

باسم ياخور رائع

----------


## غسان

_غزل  ... ايمن رضا وباسم ياخور ..._

----------


## غسان

شكرا عبدالله على المرور ..

----------


## ابو عوده

_[Bيسلمو كتير ومشكور ما قصرت بس بدنا كمان حلقات من المسلسل 
[/B]_

----------


## anoucha

والله وانا كمان بحب هدا المسلسل

----------


## غسان

ان شاء الله يابوعوده .. شكرا على المرور ابوعوده .. انوشه ..

----------


## غسان

_ووووووووا ... قصي خولي .._

----------


## غسان

_عودة ابو عصام ..._  






 
_بطولة .. باسم ياخور وقصي خولي .._

----------


## غسان

[align=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uwgGFCfLs[/align]

[align=center]مش موقف  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  [/align]

----------


## غسان

بطولة ايمن رضا .. كاريس

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حلوين كتير ..
يسلمو غسان ..

----------


## Orochiammaro

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sparxx

مشكوووووووور

----------

